# Just curious...



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 21, 2007)

Could I feed a mouse to an adult budwing? I saw a video of a mantis actually capturing and eating a mouse on youtube. If you dont believe me look it up as mantis vs mouse. But when i saw that i got curious... What do you guys think?

P.S. it was an NGG video clip


----------



## Kriss (Jul 22, 2007)

I have seen theat vid.

No don't feed mice to your mantids, feed them insects please.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 22, 2007)

well this mantis was wild...mouse was at the wrong place at the wrong time sadly...kinda ironic doncha think? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

The pinky mouse below was bought as a frozen feeder in a pack of one hundred for snake food.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 22, 2007)

how big is the mouse to the mantis?

i mean, sure a mantis is tough but one bite from a rodent in the right place and it's going down...


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

> how big is the mouse to the mantis?i mean, sure a mantis is tough but one bite from a rodent in the right place and it's going down...


That is a pinky mouse which means if it had been alive it woujld not be able to bite. That is a Giant Asian mantis and the pic shows you the size compared to the mantis. I sold the snake and had a few mice left over.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 22, 2007)

> how big is the mouse to the mantis?i mean, sure a mantis is tough but one bite from a rodent in the right place and it's going down...


The wild mouse was fully grown and at least twice the size and weight of the mantis...looke like a male mantid...

Rick have you found and problems feeding your mantids mice like that?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

Rick, did you thaw it out and how did you give it to him?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

and also, do they eat the bones too?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

As babies they are probably soft, plus being frozen they are probably like mush.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

oh neat 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

> Could I feed a mouse to an adult budwing? I saw a video of a mantis actually capturing and eating a mouse on youtube. If you dont believe me look it up as mantis vs mouse. But when i saw that i got curious... What do you guys think?P.S. it was an NGG video clip


I had a female adult. I don't think she's big enough to attack an adult mouse.



> well this mantis was wild...mouse was at the wrong place at the wrong time sadly...kinda ironic doncha think? :lol:


I think it was all set up.


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

I feed mine mice occasionally.


----------

